# Pricing Help for TShirt Design



## ClarkW (Nov 13, 2012)

I need some t shirts for a kids little league. How much are art fees if I do not want to go with the printer's designs?


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

I would think you could find someone to do your design in the $25.00 range depending on complexity and colors.. You can go repost in the referrals and recommendations part of this site and get freelancers to quote on helping you
dlac


----------



## ClarkW (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks. It would be a design on the front, kids name's on the back and 2 sponsor logos.


----------



## brand4440 (Sep 30, 2010)

Clark, send me detailed info on what you need in a pm and I will do your artwork for free and send it to you. I Just bought a bunch of clipart software and I would love to make something up for you at no charge.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Free is not normally one of my options but... you can go to www.art4tees.com and see what i have done in the past.. I will do your design for very reasonable price and stay with you until you have it printed
dlac


----------

